# Toothpick holders



## Gary Max (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's the first patch of our newest product. Yup I gave in and we now make toothpick holders. Once you get a system going you can make several per day 
We have one more show to do this year----hopefully these will go over BIG.
I plan on having a couple dozen done.


----------



## devowoodworking (Dec 11, 2008)

Everyone will snap them up Gary, they look great...man that's some heavy spalting on a couple:wink:


----------



## dntrost (Dec 11, 2008)

Those are cool!  I am sure you will have no trouble unloading them...


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 11, 2008)

John I think that's  Elm ---some guy from Tx dropped it off here.


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 11, 2008)

Beautiful work Gary.  Did the wood come with Cactus also? :') Where is the tutorial for your system? JK. I hope that they sell great for you.


----------



## dgscott (Dec 11, 2008)

cute as a button! How do you finish them? Inside and out?


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 11, 2008)

The inside gets one coat---just to seal the wood. The outside has four coats of Polly.


----------



## VisExp (Dec 11, 2008)

Those look great Gary.  That spalted wood is beautiful.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Dec 11, 2008)

They look great!  Did you come up with the design? I made some toothpick keychains for my in-laws and they loved them-they'd do chimpanzee flips for something you set on a table!


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 12, 2008)

I think one of the woodworking Mags had a big "How To " on them a couple months ago. First thing you know they where popping up on every turning site on the net.
The funny----one of my customers bought me one as a sample---told me that he would buy several if I would make them up.  You know how I am----Toothpick Holders  "For Sale"
The good part----the only store bought item is the dowel rod inside and we have them instock.
I need to get 4 made from Cedar and that will give me 20 of them ready to sale.


----------



## Darley (Dec 12, 2008)

Gary that is realy nice I like the spalter one,great idea hope you sell heaps in your show,


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 12, 2008)

They look great.


----------



## Ozzy (Dec 12, 2008)

Great job Gary.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 13, 2008)

What is the dowel for and where is it in the turning?  I don't see it in the picture.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 14, 2008)

nava1uni said:


> What is the dowel for and where is it in the turning?  I don't see it in the picture.



The dowel connects the top to a little cup in the bottom.. when you pull up the top, the toothpicks come up an are spread out a bit so its easy to grab one.


----------



## CSue (Dec 14, 2008)

Those are really cool, Gary!  Are you sure you'll have enough for that show?


----------



## arioux (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi,

For those interested, there is a videio showing how to do them

http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/file.jsp?item=video/player&temp=yes

Go to the woodturning section.  It,s a two part video.  Easy to makewhen you get the hang of it.


----------



## pentex (Dec 14, 2008)

Alfred, went to the site you showed and could not fine the video for the toothpick holder. Could not find the woodturning section. Help. Thanks.


----------



## arioux (Dec 14, 2008)

Harold,

On the left of the viewer, there is a thumbnail section.  On the bottom of that section you will se a small arrow .  Click on that arrow untill the last page.  Click on the woodturning thumbnail and you will get to the video section.

Hope i'm not too confusing 

P.S. i said it wa a 2 parts video.  It's in fact 3 pats.

Alfred


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Very good video series.  My dad has the magazine and I will see if he will scan it for me.  I was surprised at the size of the wood he used.


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 14, 2008)

I have not read the magazine---I just saw one and liked it.
#20 got made today----I give up.
Price range----$25.00 to $75.00---most $30.00
The big trick------the base of the stem must fit ---if it's loose---the tooth picks will jam the sides and you have to mess with it.
I will get you folks a pic and show you a cute trick I added to the design.
Oh I try and start with a 3x3x6----I don't know what the directions say.

If you look at the walnut base you can see there is a lip---kinda makes a bucket of sorts for the toothpicks to set in.


----------



## pentex (Dec 14, 2008)

very interesting videos. might try one of those. Thanks Gary and Alfred.


----------

